# Sound insulation



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anyone have any good ideas for keeping sound from traveling from room to room in a driveway haunt tunnel. Each of the rooms in our tunnel will have a sound track and I'd like to make the sounds as room specific as possible.

Thanks,
Asterix0


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Use more speakers that are all set at a lower volume level and pointed in strategic directions. That way the audience are hearing only the speakers that are closest to them.
It will give you more options for transitional sounds and keep areas from spilling over as much.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

5Artist5,

Thanks, I'll try that.

Asterix0


----------



## Dungeon Keeper (Sep 25, 2009)

That is exactly what we are doing this year. I bought eight 4" speakers and built small speaker boxes for each one. 3 will go in our Jason mask dot room, 3 in the dungeon and 2 in our spider room. About $40 bucks (speakers $3 ea at FRYYS and $6 for 100ft of speaker wire, a couple of 1x4's and scrap ply for boxes) to disperse the sound through our walled areas and allowing different soundtracks without blasting it all from one source; good investment in my book. 

Along with that we will have a guitar amp in the crypt with the FCG piping music to the graveyard and a boombox in the Twisted Toy Room and one in Frankensteins lab. Quite a big step up from past years with one cabinet amp blasting and also allowing different ambiances for different areas.


----------

